# Shaking...



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*well you got the disease ... known as*

:roflmao:target panic


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

HAHA thats not it. it always happens.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Buy Bernie's Book*



Mapes3 said:


> Hey guys! when i am shooting, i am constantly shaking, and i also flinch all the time. I dont know if it is somewhat normal, but it screws up my shooting constantly. My brothers dont have this issue, and shoot great. What can i do to stop this or at least make this shaking and flinching not as bad?


Robinhood Videos.com, U need to buy Jan & Bernie's book, Idiot proof Archery.I had targ panic so bad that it was just a part of my form and shot sequence. I took Bernie's cure, I promise you the Pellerite's method of beating target panic works! I ain't making a dime sharing this w/ U. I remember how frustrating it was freezing and snap shooting on every shot, I enjoy shooting now.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of TP yet. I would first check if the bow has the correct draw length, too long or too short will cause you to shake. If I had to bet I would guess you are over-bowed, trying to shoot too many pounds just because everyone else does. Crank it back a few pounds and see if that helps.
There are a number of other "form" things it could be, gripping the bow too tightly and not relaxing your bow hand, not using a wrist sling,too much tension in your bow arm, trying to hold too long, ETC.

Have your local dealer or pro help you figure it out.

Good luck.

Gary


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

glsexton said:


> I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of TP yet. I would first check if the bow has the correct draw length, too long or too short will cause you to shake. If I had to bet I would guess you are over-bowed, trying to shoot too many pounds just because everyone else does. Crank it back a few pounds and see if that helps.
> There are a number of other "form" things it could be, gripping the bow too tightly and not relaxing your bow hand, not using a wrist sling,too much tension in your bow arm, trying to hold too long, ETC.
> 
> Have your local dealer or pro help you figure it out.
> ...


Thanks for these few tips. i needed a new bow so when it comes i will have to try these out. We will finally have a dealer on Monday as our other one went out of business b/c he didnt know what he was doing. Thanks!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for these few tips guys! please keep them coming, as I would like to see what everyone else is thinking!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Shaking - hold your full draw with tension only in your back muscles. To find the right muscles, hold an arrow with both hands, elbows out and about nose high. Then try to pull the arrow apart using back muscles. Then at full draw while you are holding with those muscles, relax your shoulder tops and bicep muscles. It takes a little practice, but try to relax as much as possible and let your back muscles do the work. Almost no one can hold the pin perfectly still. Even the best of the best pro target archers have some movement at least some of the time. Most of us have pin movement all of the time. The idea is to relax as many muscles as possible to reduce the pin movement. You will be much steadier if you maintain back tension through the entire shot. One problem with high letoff compound bows is that it is so easy to relax & lose some of the tension in your back when you hit the letoff. Resist this, keep the same level of back tension all the way through the shot and you will be much steadier.

Flinching - Two things: First, focus your mind totally on the target. After you begin aiming, if your mind even flickers to the back end of the shot, let down. Second, shoot a blank bale (close up and no target) to learn to extend your follow-through a little. Most self coached archers mentally finishing the shot at the instant the string is released. Too often this ends up happening an instant or two before the string is released and you get a flinch. You want to develop a follow-through that takes enough time that the arrow is clear of the bow before the follow-through is completed. Fortunately, the arrow is leaving fast enough that almost any extension to the follow-through will do the job. It may sound a little strange, but you don't want to mentally commit to releasing the string. You want to commit to your follow-through. The release happens along the way.

You may be thinking, "How can I mentally commit to follow-through when I'm supposed to keep my mind focused on the taget?". The answer is that while you are shooting the bale to extend your follow-through, you are also learning a shot execution that takes a few seconds. Then your sequence is something like this:
- draw to anchor and get your pin on the target immediately
- settle in and get the weight of the draw into your back muscles
- begin execution by committing to your follow-through
- totally focus your mind on the exact spot on the target that you want to hit (aka: aim)
- follow-through
- reset for the next shot

You do have a written shot sequence, don't you? 

Good luck
aread


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks aread! i will try this asap! ive always shot and called it good, because no one has ever told me different. Ive been shooting bows for 10 years now, so this may be a hard switch but I sure hope it helps. Thanks a lot!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are welcome.

Also get a copy of Idiot Proof Archery as recommended by fatboyshooter. There is a lot more on this method and the thing you will want to pay attention to is Bernies "bridge". 

Bernie learned his methods from Len Cardinale who is one of the best archery coachs ever. As you might guess, I've worked with Len a little bit myself. 

The key at first is time spent on a blank bale. Then comes the bridge.

I promise, you CAN DO IT! If I can, then anyone can.:wink:

Good luck


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

follow areads advice....the only thing i would add is learn to shoot some sort of a back tension release


----------

